# Jährliche, wiederkehrende Unterweisung Elektrofachkraft - externer Dienstleister / intern



## Benjamin (12 November 2021)

Hallo Zusammen,

wie führt ihr die "wiederkehrende Unterweisung für Elektrofachkräfte" bei euch durch?

Bei uns bisher über externe Dienstleister (z.B. TÜV oder Freiberufler / Sachverständige). Vor allem mit den Inhalten und dem Zeitaufwand sind wir aber unzufrieden - zu oberflächlich, jedes mal die gleiche Folien und auf eigentlichen Normative Änderungen wird gar nicht eingegangen. Zielgruppe sind hauptsächlich Ingenieure.

Kann man das nicht auch intern rechtssicher selbst durchführen?

Wie handhabt ihr das bei euch?


----------



## JSEngineering (12 November 2021)

Moin,

das kann man auch intern durchführen.
Mal bei der BG nachfragen, die haben oft schon solche Unterweisungs-Unterlagen vorbereitet bzw. geben Dir Zugriff auf Material, so daß Du das an Dein Unternehmen anpassen kannst. Denn jedes Unternehmen hat ja andere Anforderungen: Arbeiten in Höhen, Ex, ...
"Eigentlich" haben Normen mit der Unterweisung nicht viel zu tun. Es geht ja um Arbeitssicherheit, nicht um die Sicherheit der elektrischen Anlagen.
Also wichtig sind die BG-Vorschriften.

Am Ende muß jeder unterschreiben: Teilgenommen und verstanden.


----------



## Ph3niX (12 November 2021)

Kenne es von ein paar unserer Kunden, wo man jährlich sich eine Art Präsentation anschaut, im Anschluss gibts ein Quiz mit Multiple Choice, welches alle wichtigen Fragen nochmal behandelt.

Alle Fragen müssen korrekt beantwortet werden, beantwortet man eine falsch, bekommt man eine andere Frage zu diesem Thema.

Am Ende gibts eine Teilnahmeurkunde mit allen wichtigen Daten.

Diese Urkunden werden vom Wachdienst/Pförtner ins System eingetragen und ohne diese Unterweisung gibts dann auch keinen Zutritt.


----------



## JSEngineering (12 November 2021)

Ph3niX schrieb:


> Kenne es von ein paar unserer Kunden, wo man jährlich sich eine Art Präsentation anschaut, im Anschluss gibts ein Quiz mit Multiple Choice, welches alle wichtigen Fragen nochmal behandelt.


Das ist die Variante von "Unterschrift : Habe verstanden"
Wenn die Zielgruppe Ingenieure sind, würde ich mir die Mühe eines Tests nicht machen, sondern auf die Unterschrift setzen.


----------



## holgermaik (12 November 2021)

Ich denke hier musst du unterscheiden zwischen altbekanntem und neuem.
Sachen die sich wiederholen und nicht ändern (z.B. EX, Strahlung..) führen wir auch intern durch. 
Allerdings gibt es ja auch normative Änderungen die im Tagesgeschäft nicht so präsent sind. (z.B. TRBS2121 Leitern 2018).
Dazu lassen wir einmal jährlich einen Externen kommen der solche Änderungen dann unterweist.


----------



## Benjamin (15 November 2021)

Danke mal für die Hinweise - ich denke die BG ist erst einmal der richtige Ansprechpartner. Die Vorgabe kommt ja auch vom Dachverband DGVU.

IMHO haben aber Normen und insbesondere Änderungen in den Normen sehr wohl etwas mit der jährlichen Unterweisung hier zu tun. Es soll ja gerade sicher gestellt werden, dass sich Änderungen in der Normierung auch in der Arbeitspraxis durchsetzen. Da gibt es ja immer wieder mal Anpassungen (z.B. Vorgaben wo, welche RCDs verwendete werden müssen).


----------



## s_kraut (15 November 2021)

Benjamin schrieb:


> Danke mal für die Hinweise - ich denke die BG ist erst einmal der richtige Ansprechpartner. Die Vorgabe kommt ja auch vom Dachverband DGVU.
> 
> IMHO haben aber Normen und insbesondere Änderungen in den Normen sehr wohl etwas mit der jährlichen Unterweisung hier zu tun. Es soll ja gerade sicher gestellt werden, dass sich Änderungen in der Normierung auch in der Arbeitspraxis durchsetzen. Da gibt es ja immer wieder mal Anpassungen (z.B. Vorgaben wo, welche RCDs verwendete werden müssen).


Ja deswegen passt die DGUV auch sehr schnell während/nach normativen Anpassungen ihr Begleitwerk an; oder wirkt bei normativen Anpassungen in die entsprechende Richtung mit.

Die beste Quelle, die ich für Betreiber habe ist die BAUA, gefolgt von DGUV und die BG, dann halt VDI und VDE und zuletzt die Normen.
Für die Hersteller eher andersrum, weil sich die CE auf die Normen bezieht.

Oft lohnt es sich auch, eine halbe Stunde mit der Betreiber-Haftpflicht-Versicherung zu telefonieren, die haben ein ureigenes Interesse daran, dass nichts passiert und stellen je nach Anwendung geeignete Checklisten zur Verfügung.


----------

